

Design Is Not Art - hkimura
https://medium.com/tech-talk/d229af10c167

======
ArtDev
Design is a learned skill with rules and techniques. Design is visual
engineering.

The confusion that design has something to do with art irritates me every time
I come across a fellow developer that is confused in this regard.

If art is fiction, design is technical writing. Though they are both made of
words they couldn't be more different.

